# Alpina Startimer Pilot 40 mm v / compared IWC Mark XVII and Muhle-Glashutte Terrasport II



## dberg

Ok -- the IWC Mark XVII is clearly the classic here. But, it is dramatically more expensive than the Alpina Startimer or the Muhle-Glashutte Terrasport. Anybody have any experience with these? Thoughts on quality and finish of the various models. Alpina and the Muhle-Glasshutte are 40 mm, and the IWC is 41 mm. The Alpina's crown has a bit more character. Otherwise -- they all use eta or eta variants -- modified to some degree or another. Oddly, the IWC is WR to 60 meters, while the Alpina and Muhle-Glashutte are WR to 100. Thoughts? Also like the Bell and Ross BR 123 Sport Heritae, but that is a bit of a different animal.


----------



## jamwires

I've only handled the IWC and the Muhle (I own an IWC Mark XVI 39mm Spitfire), and the IWC was clearly a cut above, hence my decision to buy one. I've never handled the Alpina though. 

I wouldn't put too much stock into the WR, unless you plan on becoming a diver, and diving with a Pilot watch... Stowa makes a pretty nice flieger for under $1000 as well. Anyway, there's lots of nice options here, depending on your price range. If you can afford the IWC, I highly recommend it. If not, you're still in good hands with these other choices.


----------



## dberg

Agree -- the IWC is a beauty. Of course, it is only offered in the 41 now, and no spitfire. I'm tempted by the idea of getting a preowned 39 mm Mark XVI. It is interesting to me that the Mark XVI Spitfires seem to sell at a discount to the basic Mark XVI. Would have thought otherwise.


----------



## jamwires

dberg said:


> Agree -- the IWC is a beauty. Of course, it is only offered in the 41 now, and no spitfire. I'm tempted by the idea of getting a preowned 39 mm Mark XVI. It is interesting to me that the Mark XVI Spitfires seem to sell at a discount to the basic Mark XVI. Would have thought otherwise.


This is exactly what I did, because I too prefer the 39mm size to 41mm. The Spitfire will be more scarce eventually, so now is probably a perfect time to invest in one. If you can get one with a bracelet, they are incredible, and work well with the silver dial too.


----------



## Nokie

> The Spitfire will be more scarce eventually, so now is probably a perfect time to invest in one


I agree. They are very nice.


----------



## gotryerye

Initially I was in the market for a Mark XVI, but I couldn't find a descent used one in my price range. While searching around for a nice pilot watch, i stumbled upon the 40mm Startimer. After giving up on the Mark XVI, and doing a little research, I ended up buying the Startimer. 

Its been about 2 months now, since I received the Startimer, and for the most part, I am happy with my purchase. The only things that i werent thrilled with about the watch is the band and the sound of the movement. The gator embossed leather feels like plastic and the tip on the tang end began to peel after only 2 or 3 wears. The leather is also quite stiff (im sure it would have softened up over time, but I ended up just setting it aside and got a strap from C&B. As for the movement, I find that it is quite noisy. None of my other watches use the ETA 2824-2, but Id have to say that it is the loudest movement of them all.

Other than that, the Startimer has made its way into my rotation, and keep good time. Of course, its no Mark XVI or XVII, but its only a fraction of the price. Hope what little insight I have is of help to you.


----------



## Formula1980

I find the Alpina to be a very clean designed watch...no fuss and wonderful legibility. Fliegers in general are supposed to be legible, but I particularly like the size and ratio of the numerals on the Alpina dial to the dial's actual diameter.

I've handled the IWCs and Alpina models, and I like the comfort the Alpina offers. I'm not always crazy about the straps that Alpina puts on their watches, sometimes they can be a bit hot or miss, but the value is great, the finish is wonderful.


----------



## sopapillas

Sorry for resurrecting, but OP - what did you end up going for?

I picked up an Alpina Startimer 44mm a few months ago to see if I like pilots watches. Turns out I do. So I started looking for Alpina vs IWC comparisons and found this old thread.


----------



## naganaga

This fantastic Alpina Startimer 40mm replaces the 44mm of the same line as this is obviously a much better presence on my small wrist. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Marzook1

What movement do these use?


----------



## Tekkamaki

I have a Muhle & they are fantastic! Highly under rated. The Alpina Heritage was one I considered, but the Muhle is a step above.


----------

